# Where can I buying land at $1,000 acre?



## pitbulls20 (Nov 15, 2007)

I was looking around to find land that is remote and could buy around 40 acres to homestead on that costs around $1,000 acre. I was thinking of something that is wooded and there is game that could be hunted in the area. The land that could be farmed and possibly livestock kept also. The two places I have found so far that I really like is Oregon and Alaska. I like the idea of alaska but often wonder if I could live there alone the way the guy did in the video "Alaska Silence & Solitude" Dick Proenneke. Don't know how good farming is in Oregon though. I have been reading online at various websites that sell land but scanning over 49 states is just hit or miss for me.

What states offer up this amount of land at that cost?

This will be for a single youngish man (unless I happen to find a lady by then) if this makes much of a difference.

It will be some years before I could make the big move BUT in the mean time I can save and learn as much as possible.

Thanks 
Larry


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

I know of no land in Iowa for $1000 an acre.


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

It's difficult to find land in this price range in Georgia, but you can still find it in some remote areas, particularly if you are willing to buy larger parcesl (100+ acres). That said, there is still inexpensive land to be had in the US if you are willing to relocate for it.

Here's are a couple of good web sites for finding land through out the US.

www.landandfarm.com

www.farmlandforsale.org

best of luck to you!


----------



## dahliaqueen (Nov 9, 2005)

The best site for raw land is 

www.dignam.com

Mostly lists land in Ontario and Cape Breton....great prices.


----------



## MTplainsman (Oct 12, 2007)

You may check into Montana. There is enough wilderness and National forest for you to hunt and get lost in for days and days. There is land for reasonable prices outside the mountians that are secluded scattered all across Central and Eastern MT. The hunting in this state is of course exellent. This year you could get 6 deer tags over the counter. Sometimes they offer more later in the saeson. You can get at least three antelope every year too. You could run a trap line to supplement your income, as our furs are amongst the best in North America. Coyotes around $40, bobcats average $300 every year now and several go for $500 plus. There is all kinds of fur, fish, and game in the state. If your not worried about have trees and bitter cold winters, my NE corner of the state has grass selling for $200 and farm land going for around $500. There are warmer areas with trees and coulees, or breaks in the middle of nowhere for a very cheap price this day and age. you just have to look around. Joel


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

Tons of states offer land for as little as $400 an acre. Of course, the land you get will be arid, and you will have not water rights, and you will likely be far off the grid, and you may have to cut a road in to it, and the mineral rights may have been sold off, and...

Anyway, look in New Mexico, Colorado, upper Texas around the panhandle, Utah, some less desireable parts of plains Montana, ND, SD, and Nebraska for land under $1,000/acre. All have it in some parts, with the caveats mentioned above. There is also some $1,000/acre land in some Southeastern states like Arkansas and NC, but it will be the most vertical, inaccessable, rugged country you will ever want to see. 

In the Southeast in general, look for large tracts of timberland being split up and sold by the big companies and sold in tracts. This will be raw land, could be remote, and may be cut over with young trees coming back, but it can go cheaper, though maybe not as cheap as $1,000/acre.


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

I have about 55 to 60 acres in SE Nebraska I'll sell for $1200 per. Lots of Deer, Turkey and Quail. TONS of Cedar and other trees.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Keep in mind, if you want a smaller parcel, and 40 acres would be considered a small parcel in many areas, the price per acre will be higher.

We found lots of affordable land in SD - per acre wise. But we couldn't afford to buy several hundered acres. Got our 40 for about $1,000 an acre in 2003 - and were very happy to finally find a parcel that size. We also wanted a homestead, and most were either sectioned off the original farm with only a few acres, or were still part of the original farm with a price tag over $700,000 total. 

Locals think $1,000 an acres is way too high, but the hunters from Texas think it's a steal and buy it up pretty fast. 

Cathy


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Nope, Not in Iowa!


----------



## Shadow (Jan 11, 2006)

Land here in North Alabama sure you could buy plenty for $1,000 an acre, fairly good usable land but that was 20 years ago. Today junk land no road access good only for hunting is $2,000. Larger tracts 300 acres and larger $1,500 per acre. Good not great is closer to $3,000. We are getting people from Atlanta and down on the coast that think we are a bargin.


----------



## idontno (Sep 19, 2002)

Still get good pasture ground in Kansas for 300 - 500.00.. I got 320 acres for sale @ 500.00 ...House and 40x100 round top shed.Plenty of water ....


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Pack your bags and get your check book ready.  
http://www.landandfarm.com/lf/s\63\83281.asp


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

In rural NW Arkansas, in Madison County you can find property in that range if you do some looking around, scoping out state tax sales, etc. You have to come to the area and be prepared to spend time with maps, driving back roads, asking folks where the opportunities might be. If you don't mind being 1-1/2 hours from the city you probably could find a $ 40K 40. If you decide to come this way, pm me.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Rose, In Brunswick county Va. I have a tract that is 146 acres that I will sell for $2000/acre should you need more.


----------



## TerriA (Oct 14, 2004)

I live in Nebraska about an hour NW of Omaha.. land around here goes for 4400 or so per acre. Unless it is deemed "recreational" which means it is prone to flooding (not my cup of tea and at least around here, makes it impossible to get "permission" to even build a year round residence... we can find summer cabins here but not deemed "ok for year round use".)

We are looking... my dh's folks own 40 acres across the road from them on a hill but my dh does not want THAT much land... no utilities, all set up to farm for corn or soybeans.. no trees, etc.. and that piece would bring them close to 200K. Not feasible for US at least.

Good luck finding your "paradise"!!!

Terri


----------



## lynnabyrd (Oct 15, 2007)

$1000 an acre in Oregon? Guess it depends on where in Oregon you're looking. Mid Willamette valley is more like $25-30,000 an acre. Sometimes more. Central or Eastern Oregon you can probably find land for $1000/acre, but be very careful about water. Some areas have good water at a reasonable well depth. Some don't.

I don't think most of central or eastern Oregon is too good for farming. Too dry. Ranching is more common.

Just some things to think about.


----------



## treesonggal (May 4, 2006)

There are a few parcels in Michigan's Upper Peninsula that can be bought for $1,000 and acre; some more remote than others.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

I second what treesonggal said. I bought my land 1 year ago at about that price, right in the black bear capital! :dance: Plenty of trees & wildlife there!


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

You can still find some land for $1000 an acre(or sometimes even less) but it is starting to get a bit scarce. I bought 45 acres for $50,000 about 10 years ago, and I could have easily found cheaper land if I wanted to get further from the nearest town. :dance:


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

There is still good land in the SE part of Nebraska for under $1300 per acre. Best thing is to call a realestate agent. There are also places in NW Missouri. The bad thing about some of these places is you have to drive 45 miles to any job.


----------



## pitbulls20 (Nov 15, 2007)

lynnabyrd said:


> $1000 an acre in Oregon? Guess it depends on where in Oregon you're looking. Mid Willamette valley is more like $25-30,000 an acre. Sometimes more. Central or Eastern Oregon you can probably find land for $1000/acre, but be very careful about water. Some areas have good water at a reasonable well depth. Some don't.
> 
> I don't think most of central or eastern Oregon is too good for farming. Too dry. Ranching is more common.
> 
> Just some things to think about.


I just saw prices on a website so I am glad you told me this. It is something for me to keep in mind now.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Lynnabird is right about Oregon. The only place in Oregon where you'd still be able to get land at that price is in the remotest parts of Eastern Oregon. Water might be six hundred to a thousand feet down and alkali, and there wouldn't be anything on the property but sagebrush. 

You can still buy land from the State in Alaska for that price (have you checked the Alaska Dept. of Nat. Resources land sales site? http://www.dnr.state.ak.us/mlw/landsale/ ). However, it's going to be pretty remote. Not all of it is fly-in. I've been eyeing some land over by Manley Hot Springs (Kentucky Creek II subdivision on the ADNR website) that meets all of my criteria and is on a road. However, it's about 150 miles from Fairbanks, and the road is often closed in the winter. The parcels in the subdivision haven't been selling very fast. (As of last time I checked, the only ones that had sold were the ones right on the road -- nothing back in farther had sold.) With gas prices going up and up and up, places like that are going to be back to relying on pack trains and dog sleds before too many more years. So consider carefully before you buy anything.

There are probably still parcels in Northern Maine within your price range. It's isolated but not as isolated as the land in Alaska that I mentioned. Check out Mooers Realty http://www.mooersrealty.com/ 

Have fun -- and don't be in a hurry. Real estate prices are probably going to be dropping for several years yet.

Kathleen


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

rose2005 said:


> You just cant get land for $1,000 an acre around here. It is closer to $10,000 an acre if not more.
> 
> Rose


That's how it is here too.


----------



## BTO (Feb 7, 2007)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> Lynnabird is right about Oregon. "SNIP" There are probably still parcels in Northern Maine within your price range. It's isolated but not as isolated as the land in Alaska that I mentioned. Check out Mooers Realty http://www.mooersrealty.com/
> 
> Have fun -- and don't be in a hurry. Real estate prices are probably going to be dropping for several years yet.
> 
> Kathleen


It's not isolated in northern Maine, it just takes a while to get to somewhere else. :hobbyhors The main selling point for the farm land I bought here was that it was 4.2 miles from wally world (next town over). As the saying goes, "If they don't sell it you don't need it."  Having only 397 residents in the town with no school system was icing on the cake! (low taxes)


----------



## BobDFL (Jul 7, 2006)

rose2005 said:


> You just cant get land for $1,000 an acre around here. It is closer to $10,000 an acre if not more.
> 
> Rose


I wished I could have found land for as little as $10,000 per acre here in Central FL. 

Here your looking more in the neighborhood of $30,000 - $50,000 per.

Of course that was before the housing colapse here, Levitt and Sons has left 17 multi-thousand home developments unfinished or not even started in the Orlando area alone when they went bankrupt. 

So who knows if the prices will drop soon.


----------



## MWG (Aug 14, 2006)

Mark NC off your list. You would be lucky to find it for $10,000 an acre here. The cheapest I found in the state was $3000 and it was 200 acres of swampland.


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

"and NC, but it will be the most vertical, inaccessable, rugged country you will ever want to see"

There's a 75 acre tract like that just up the road from here but the very large sign says "18,500 per acre".

An 8,300 acre tract within sight of my front porch just sold for $39 million, thats $4,700 per acre. Its remote, steep, inaccessible with rock cliffs up to 800' tall.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

$1,000 per acre?

I do not know of any land around here for that price.

I bought 42 acres of riverfront forest two years ago for $900 per acre. Good county road with power, phone line and DSL at the pavement.

My inlaws bought 105 acres of forest across the road from me at $350 per acre. Of course they have no river frontage. So their land is much cheaper. 

Behind my house:









Then:










and










and 










Our taxes are real high though, I pay $1.05 per acre in property taxes each year. That is all of $47 I pay. Ouch.

Good luck in your search though, keep looking and I am sure that you will find land for $1,000 per acre.


----------



## pitbulls20 (Nov 15, 2007)

One thing I have to decide on is how remote I want to be. I figure with 40 acres I should n't be bothered by anyone I suppose. How did most of you decide on how remote to be when you decide to get your land? What were you main things or questions you asked yourself when looking? I figure once I decide on this it will help alot on picking a location.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I drive 7 miles to get onto the freeway, 12 more miles gets us to Bangor [which is the state's second biggest city], which has a shopping mall, two hospitals [one of which is a teaching hospital], and an international airport.

We have a state university about 14 miles away [UM at Orono].

We have moose, deer, bear, and wild turkey on my land; I keep two kayaks in the water behind my house; and yet we feel fairly close to society.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

You can get remote land in AK for a great price. You don't need 40 acres. Get 5 in the right place and it will be 20 years before you have a neighbor.

http://www.landinalaska.com/K075/K075.htm

Here is a deal:

http://www.landinalaska.com/B182/B182.htm

With

http://www.landinalaska.com/images.htm?var1=Photo's&var2=B182&var3=B182f1.jpg


----------



## BTO (Feb 7, 2007)

ET1 SS said:


> I drive 7 miles to get onto the freeway, 12 more miles gets us to Bangor [which is the state's second biggest city], which has a shopping mall, two hospitals [one of which is a teaching hospital], and an international airport.
> 
> We have a state university about 14 miles away [UM at Orono].
> 
> We have moose, deer, bear, and wild turkey on my land; I keep two kayaks in the water behind my house; and yet we feel fairly close to society.


Actually Lewiston is Maine's 2nd largest city and Bangor is the third largest.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

BTO said:


> Actually Lewiston is Maine's 2nd largest city and Bangor is the third largest.


I stand corrected.
Thank you.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Try Arkansas


----------



## m39fan (Apr 11, 2005)

Some areas of Indiana are available for that. In particular, Greene and Owen counties in southern Indiana usually have at least a few listings for that.

HTH,
Mike


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

We've been looking in New York, if you go north of rt 90 (the Thruway) you can usually find something around $1000 an acre but it gets pretty darn cold and you have a lot of snow to deal with. It also requires picking around because the taxes here bite you pretty hard.

Kayleigh


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

pitbulls20 said:


> I figure with 40 acres I should n't be bothered by anyone .


 Figure agin! With only 40 acres you will have to be carefull of where you site things and where your 40 acres is and you need to build a REALLY good fence!


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

fantasymaker said:


> Figure agin! With only 40 acres you will have to be carefull of where you site things and where your 40 acres is and you need to build a REALLY good fence!


Not always.

I have river on the 'back', county road on the 'front', and the properties on either side are both forest.

My land is forested fairly thick along the road. with wood lot management paths cut at about 40 foot intervals. There are a few clearings here and there. You walk ten paces into the forest and in many areas it is dark, the canopy is fairly thick.

I can produce a lot of: firewood, Maple sugar, honey, fish, eggs, and veggies. We get a few different flocks of turkey that wander across my land, a few moose, some deer, and beaver.

No neighbor [if I had any] could see my home, nor what I am doing here.

If anyone was really all that curious their best opportunity to 'watch' me is via satellite. But no fence is going to stop that.

I see no need, nor purpose in a fence.


----------

